# factory window tint 70% what percent should I get



## Ravenv12 (Jan 28, 2021)

I ordered some window tint 35%, if I put that over the factory 70 I'm pretty sure I would be breaking the law if anybody can help me and tell me which percent I need to buy to have it around 35 to 40 the legal tent right here in state of Georgia is 32%


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

70% daylight transmittance. 30% tint.

Stock is 25%.

If your stock is actually 70..you’re already over the limit twice over.


----------



## Ravenv12 (Jan 28, 2021)

snowwy66 said:


> 70% daylight transmittance. 30% tint.
> 
> Stock is 25%.
> 
> If your stock is actually 70..you’re already over the limit twice over.



Well what will you recommend what percent to go over the stock window tint I'm just trying to get it a little darker because it's very light


----------



## LionIX (Oct 24, 2020)

I’d imagine you’d just have to test it. 2 layers of tint might not add up exactly.


----------



## Ravenv12 (Jan 28, 2021)

LionIX said:


> I’d imagine you’d just have to test it. 2 layers of tint might not add up exactly.


Yeah and I thought about removing the factory tent but I'm assuming it's going to be hard to do that. I emailed the guy that I got the tent from he said he recommends putting a really light color over the factory to make sure it's not. Breaking the law. .


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If your state has safety inspections. Take it to a shop and measure.

I'm not aware of factory tint that can be scraped. It's part of the window. If you got something that can be scraped. It was probably already done by a shop.

IF, you're talking about the front windows. 
The backs may be tinted. I don't think the cruze was a factory option though.


----------



## Ravenv12 (Jan 28, 2021)

LionIX said:


> I’d imagine you’d just have to test it. 2 layers of tint might not add up exactly.





snowwy66 said:


> If your state has safety inspections. Take it to a shop and measure.
> 
> I'm not aware of factory tint that can be scraped. It's part of the window. If you got something that can be scraped. It was probably already done by a shop.
> 
> ...



That is what it says on the side of the window. Yeah I'm talking to somebody that does window tint in my town we have mutual friends he was telling me you can't scrape that off. what shade of window tint I should put over my windows


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

In my state sedans aren’t allowed to be tinted at all but I have a 20 percent tint and it’s common here. Cops usually don’t care


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ravenv12 said:


> I ordered some window tint 35%, if I put that over the factory 70 I'm pretty sure I would be breaking the law if anybody can help me and tell me which percent I need to buy to have it around 35 to 40 the legal tent right here in state of Georgia is 32%


I cannot find my post where I show the locations and explain better, but this should work.

I would look at both of these websites. Also if you look at your current windows, each of them will indicate the percent VLT on them. It may be difficult to see at first, but adjust the andle you look at them and keep looking for it.

To calculate the actual VLT of the glass with film applied to it, you need to multiply the VLT of the window tint applied by the VLT of the glass. e.g. applying a 5% film to glass with an 80% tint to it, you would multiply 5% x 80% = (0.05×0.80)x100 = 4%. So the glass and window tint would have a combined VLT of 4%.

Tint darkness for sedans: Windshield: Non-reflective tint is allowed on the top 6 inches of the windshield. Front Side windows: Must allow more than 32% of light in. Back Side windows: Must allow more than 32% of light in. Rear Window: Must allow more than 32% of light in.
Source: Georgia Tint Laws - 2020 & 2021 - Car Tinting Laws










Georgia's New Window Tint Law


H.B. 20 (Window Tint) - Amends 40-8-73.1 - Effective May 2, 2005 Revives the window tint statute which was recently found unconstitutional by the Georgia Supreme Court with some minor modifications.




dps.georgia.gov


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

At 32% light in. You're blocking 68%.

70% light has to go through.

That's how it's written in my state manual.
We're not doing safety anymore though. The program was discontinued.

Google your state safety inspection manual.
Or some state that performs safety inspections.

Cops want to be able to see the driver at night.


----------



## Ravenv12 (Jan 28, 2021)

snowwy66 said:


> At 32% light in. You're blocking 68%.
> 
> 70% light has to go through.
> 
> ...





cruze991 said:


> In my state sedans aren’t allowed to be tinted at all but I have a 20 percent tint and it’s common here. Cops usually don’t care





Blasirl said:


> I cannot find my post where I show the locations and explain better, but this should work.
> 
> I would look at both of these websites. Also if you look at your current windows, each of them will indicate the percent VLT on them. It may be difficult to see at first, but adjust the andle you look at them and keep looking for it.
> 
> ...





snowwy66 said:


> At 32% light in. You're blocking 68%.
> 
> 70% light has to go through.
> 
> ...



So should I go ahead and put a 35% tint on the windows like I said my only concern is 35% which whatever is on the window I'm worried is going to make it look a lot darker


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

No..you need to leave it alone.

You're probably already maxed out..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ravenv12 said:


> So should I go ahead and put a 35% tint on the windows like I said my only concern is 35% which whatever is on the window I'm worried is going to make it look a lot darker


What is the tint level currently on your car? I gave you some instructions above, have you read them?


----------



## Ravenv12 (Jan 28, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> What is the tint level currently on your car? I gave you some instructions above, have you read them?


I took the car down to a window tint shop today and the guy said the car does not have Windows tint


----------

